# TUG website status



## TUGBrian (Aug 6, 2010)

After the hack attempt, we worked with our supporting host to implement some changes on the server that hosts the forums.

One of these changes was implemented last night around 6am, apparently some additional changes were made (not made aware to us)...and it caused the site to go offline.

While they hvae the forum back up and running, they are still working on fixing whatever it was they broke during the upgrade.

My apologies for the inconvenience....we should be on our way out of the woods now!


----------



## linsj (Aug 6, 2010)

Glad to see the forums back, but search isn't working.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 6, 2010)

linsj said:


> Glad to see the forums back, but search isn't working.



tug2.net is still being worked on...separate site.  (were search goes)

actually, check that...http://search.tug2.net comes up just fine.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 6, 2010)

note that tug2.net and all the underlying pages do function just fine if you go to them directly.

here is the direct link to the homepage:

http://tug2.net/timeshare.html


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome back Tug! You were missed!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 6, 2010)

All sites should be back up and running now.

you may have to clear your cache if you are still being prompted to download a file when going to tug2.net.


----------



## mo1950 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks, Brian for info.  I did have to download a file in order to get in to this site.  So I will clear my cache.  Was the download from Tug?  Should I be worried about the download?  I am not very tech savvy, so just wondering.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 6, 2010)

mo1950 said:


> Thanks, Brian for info.  I did have to download a file in order to get in to this site.  So I will clear my cache.  Was the download from Tug?  Should I be worried about the download?  I am not very tech savvy, so just wondering.



Mo,

I opened the file in notepad and looks like it's just the HTML code for the main page of tug2. Doesn't look like anything to be worried about.

Jason


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 6, 2010)

How do I clear my cache?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 6, 2010)

yes, the file was completely harmless...there was a configuration error on the website that instead of opening the html file in your browser, it wanted to download it as a file.

zero risk whatsoever for those who actually downloaded it locally.

if you can access the pages on TUG without error, there is no need to do anything at all.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 6, 2010)

Carolyn said:


> How do I clear my cache?



Depends on what program you are using as your internet browser.  Each has its own menu structure.

In Firefox:

[In Windows]: Tools | Options , or
[In Mac]: Firefox | Preferences , or
[In *nix]: Edit | Preferences 

Advanced | Network | Clear Now

Article with instructions for a number of browsers:
http://www.wikihow.com/Clear-Your-Browser's-Cache


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Why would someone want to attack TUG? It is such a friendly place.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 6, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> Why would someone want to attack TUG? It is such a friendly place.



Perhaps someone here exposed a scammer who was stealing people's money, and the scammer decided to try to retaliate??


----------



## jme (Aug 7, 2010)

Carolyn said:


> How do I clear my cache?



Just send two kids to college....that should do it.    $$$$$$$$$


----------



## tombo (Aug 7, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> Why would someone want to attack TUG? It is such a friendly place.



Marriott attacked TUG to stop all the conversation about their new points skim, I meant points scam, sorry I must have been trying to say enhancement program but couldn't get my fingers to type it. Heck since they launched points I blame Marriott for everything including the oil spill, the economy, and anything else bad that happens in the near future.


----------

